# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Songs

## Ina



----------


## Ina



----------


## RedFox

Ko to moje zvezde gasi
A ne želi da me spasi
Ove tuge 
Ko to poraze mi broji
Ko mi nebo crno boji
Posle duge 
Čije ja to greške plačam
Čije dugove sad vraćam
Lud i besan 
Ko mi se to lažno divi
A ne može da preživi
Sve što jesam 
Nije ova priča život moj
Niko me ja nisam srećan broj
Sto puta sam pao, sve od sebe dao
Ali još u ljubav verujem, verujem 
Nisu ove suze uzalud
Rodiću se ja po drugi put
I da sutra nemam, neću da se predam
Oduvek u ljubav verujem, verujem ja 
I svaku put kad' duša
Iz nova mi strada
Ja znam da čudo desiće se tada

----------


## RedFox

Beograd priča kol’ko sam te volela
a trebalo bi da sam te prebolela
mudrost je poklon života
kad više ti ne treba 
Beograd priča kol’ko sam te voleo
ma laže vino, nisam te preboleo
džaba mi ove daljine
bez karte i putnika 
I svaki put kada mi suza niz lice krene
ja znaću to da nikad nisi ni bio uz mene
a bol k’o bol u ovoj kafani uvek bira isti sto
da popije laž 
I svaki put kada mi ona iz kuće pođe
ja znaću da od bolje loze bolje si grožđe
a to sam ja, između neba i zemlje uvek sam blizu dna
ti najbolje znaš 
Beograd priča da sam se izmijenila
pola me nema, da sam s nama umrla
tuga nije grehota
al’ za sramotu znam 
Beograd priča da sam se izmenio
da više nisam onaj stari
što te podigne
to te još brže pokvari 
Koga nema bez nega se može
al’ ti tu si ispod kože
traješ k’o zlato koje više
nema sjaj 
U nama ista tuga živi
za to smo podjednako krivi
k’o ogladnele zveri
jedno smo drugom kraj

----------


## RedFox



----------

